# Links to Facebook photos



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

I've noticed a few recent posts that include links to Facebook to see photos. This is not a complaint - everyone is welcome to do as they wish.

When I try to look at the photos I am asked to sign in to Facebook but I decided some time ago that Facebook and the other stuff (Twitter etc.) are not for me. I tried Facebook for awhile and ended up spending most of my time declining invitations from "friends" wanting me to visit their sites which were not the type of site I would care to visit.

Is there a way to see such photos without joining Facebook?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

The person in charge of the picture album inside of facebook has to open it up to he outside world, a tutorial on doing that.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2031198_sha...cebook.htm

( and before someone chimes in on privacy issues, its simple, don't post personal stuff on websites you don't have control over, unless it is ok to have the world see what you posted







)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, This morning I was looking at someone's photos they'd posted to Photobucket. What a mess that was! EVERY stinking photo overlapped by drop down ads and pop ups galore. I think the only way people click on them is by accident and then do they actually spend money there? (sigh) 

Chas 

P.S. I'm guilty of linking to my Facebook acct. but it was a non train related photo of the Thrown Weapons range in the back yard. Three knife and ax throwing butts on stands adn a stack of Straw bales for spears.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not on *Faceborg* (you will be assimilated) and likely never will be, so if someone posts a picture liked to their I just shrug and move on to the next topic.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I understand unless my information I see on there, is that they are going to charge $4 a month to be on there. Already 700,000+ have opposed it. Where do you stand????? Friend of mine and yours tells me there is alot of spywear and problems with that site. My relation just had her acct. hacked last weekend too!! Regal


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal.. I've been an active and avid member of the Facebook community for almost two years now.. it's free, they've never charged, asked for or gotten a red cent. 

As stated above, it's as open or as private as you choose to make it. If you don't want the world knowing your every move and thought... then don't post it. 

As far as security is concerned, just use the good sense God gave you. If you open every attachment and link that is sent to you, chances are your going to open the door to viruses and hacks... just like the rest of the www... go figure.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Unless, this is a false link here's where I learned of this Dave!! Also my cousin's daughter's acct. was hacked with privacy settings, and the email I got was from her???????? Go figure????? The person above I was referring to is well known for they're computer knowledge, and I was told by them they would never go to Facebook because of his knowledge (which is far beyond mine, and most) that there were problems with the sites security issues!! Anytime you are on the internet "caution" seems to be the operative word. I would assume almost anybody would open up an email from a person that they knew "Right"????? Regal

Facebook | I WILL NOT PAY TO USE FACEBOOK AS OF JULY 10TH 2010!


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't have any position for or against Facebook etc. It is a personal decision everyone can make to join it or not. I once joined because a friend in England uses it with her family and it started out a nice way to keep up with what her family was doing.

The problem began as I started getting invitation after invitation to add friends and friends of friends and friends of friends of friends to my Facebook. 

Heck, there are times I don't look to see if there are messages on my answering machine for a week or more and mail goes unopened sometimes for months so the last thing I want is to hurt someone's feelings by declining to be their friend on Facebook or to add them as a friend and then go months ignoring them (I'm not ignoring anyone - I just don't enjoy looking through volumes of stuff just in case I might miss something important).

Between email and Magic Jack (unlimited long distance for $20 a year) I just don't get it with things like Facebook, Twitter, Texting etc. I prefer one-on-one communications rather than the shotgun approach. I don't do anything that I think the world would be interested in. 

I guess I really am getting old.

For those who enjoy those things I wish them well and I have no objection to whatever they want to do with them.

Jerry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The $4 thing has been a fake e-mail around for years.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

The charging a fee for facebook BS has been around since facebook got started. Anyone can start a page on there to spout any nonsence they want, and the page you linked is just one of a thousand misinformed, recationary pages of it's ilk.. 

Take a peek here.. 

http://www.snopes.com/computer/internet/fbcharge.asp


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerrys RR on 09 Jul 2010 12:30 PM 
Between email and Magic Jack (unlimited long distance for $20 a year) I just don't get it with things like Facebook, Twitter, Texting etc. I prefer one-on-one communications rather than the shotgun approach. I don't do anything that I think the world would be interested in.

But here (the largescale world), we all love it when you post pictures and videos of your layout, its just a different medium but basically the same messages get cross

Its more about what every feels more comfortable with, some people (teenage girls) will be on twitter tell everyone every second of their life (I dont do twitter lol, same way you don't do facebook), others just want to show their friends and maybe friends they forgot about (it happens) some good links or to share whats going on with your life a little, kind of like how we do it here on mylargescale.com







. 

Watchout to the first person that puts up a social site that doesn't allow spywear/spammers/and third party apps to be on their site (but of course, they have to figure out how to be profitable, hosting and bandwidth costs money). 


Growing pains of the current big frontier in human evolution, The Internet (human information accessed ANYWHERE)


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been on FB for a couple of years. My 'friends' are people I know personally... mostly siblings, their spouses, the nephews and nieces and other family. As a trucker it affords me a way to keep up with their lives and vice versa. 

The internet is as secure as the info you provide. 

As for viewing photos of strangers, doesn't seem to work on my iPhone as I'm automatically taken to my own FB account. Must be a cookie thing.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

This is the sort of stuff I still get quite often:

Fenella sent you a message.


Fenella DuncanJuly 9, 2010 at 7:45pm
Subject: Hello!
Interesting info about you on my home page.


Never heard of Fenella Duncan and I doubt that she(?) knows me.

Since I canceled Facebook I don't know why I still get stuff like this. Anything that does not mention my name it gets deleted.

Jerry


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Funny, all that gibberish did not show up when I wrote the post - just after it was posted.

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I moved to the country to get away from people! 
Anytime I'm required to sign up for something to see pics, I close out the page 
nuff said.


----------

